
Medicinal Applications of Fullerenes - evo_9
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2676811/
======
pmdulaney
I'm not a chemist or a medical researcher but I found this overview article
quite fascinating. Buckyballs to the rescue!

